# Introducing The Spn Code Of Forum Etiquette



## Ishna (Feb 19, 2016)

Dear SPNers

Sat Sri Akaal

We've recently been working on a Code of Forum Etiquette for SPN to help maintain standards and revive a positive culture.  The Code is an Addendum to the Terms of Service and as such should be read, understood, and upheld by all users.  If you have any questions, please send me a PM.  

Here's too more great conversations and community here at Sikh Philosophy Network!

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/help/code-of-forum-etiquette/

Gurufateh


----------

